# Joe Patti Reef ONBOARD camera video



## Firefishvideo

Here is some of the footage I got from the Joe Patti Reef sinking.
The shots from the boat are a little unsteady....but the sound of the thing going down is amazing.
The video from the 4 cameras that I had mounted to the barge is awesome!


----------



## flukedaddy

That's some cool footage. Thx


----------



## Ultralite

that was very cool! thanks for sharing the videos...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Awesome video!


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate

I saw the shadow at 5:45 and was like "Damn there's fish on it already!"... D'oh...


----------



## Dang Dang

That's way cool. One of the best videos I've seen on here.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Cool video Scott!
That thing did make a lot of noise going down.


----------



## Sequoiha

That is a great video,, diggin yall sitting at the bar with a bottle of bubbly,,, thanks for sharing..


----------



## Butcherpen

Neat stuff! Seeing the water approach the first camera was a little unnerving...don't wanna see that when your in a boat.


----------



## Native Diver

That was awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Last Drop

Sweet footage!!Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine

Cool stuff.


----------



## Evensplit

Great job as always Scott!


----------



## jbs_bama

Awesome video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reelbait

Best reef sinking I've seen. Really thoughtful ornamentation. OK micro-organisms, coral, reef fish, get to work.


----------



## delta dooler

cool !


----------



## jcasey

Very Cool.. Thanks for posting.


----------



## no woryz

Very nice Scott.....great work as usual... thanks for sharing....


----------



## tank banger

Great video!!!:thumbup:



BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> I saw the shadow at 5:45 and was like "Damn there's fish on it already!"... D'oh...


I wounder who will be the first to shoot a steel fish


----------



## BajaBob

*Great footage of a Pensacola classic*

Thanks to the Patti Family for the barge and their classic store. I never buy fish there as I catch more than I need but they are my oyster supplier and I love to browse around. That barge is just Pensacola!! I am pushing 70 and haven't dove in years but that movie gets me to thinking about pulling on my skins again!!:thumbup:

Bob


----------



## The LaJess II

AWESOME :thumbup:


----------



## Jason

Dang!!!!


----------



## Firefishvideo

Thanks for all the + feedback! 
I can't wait to get back out, and get some shots with "real" fish on it!
- that "scamp" fooled me for a second too!
I really have to thank my friends at MBT Divers who were an integral part of getting this footage ....without them I would have been thumbing a ride home...or swimming!


----------



## SaltAddict

Great video Scott. I like the last clip of her going under. The water cresting over the camera almost looks like an incoming wave. Thanks for putting it all together!


----------



## bayougrande

that was defin one of the coolest videos ive seen on here.....:thumbsup:


----------



## reelndrag

Awesome video! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## SSpencer

This is just as good as any for my first post.....awesome video and thank you for sharing it!!


----------



## sureicanfish

Very cool, I wonder if they could have put more hook-snagging things on it lol.


----------



## Silvert

Can anyone say what depth it is resting at?


----------



## beeritself

Silvert said:


> Can anyone say what depth it is resting at?


37' to the top of the reef.


----------



## Silvert

Thank you


----------



## Telum Pisces

beeritself said:


> 37' to the top of the reef.


Finally sunk in shallow water for beginners around here.:thumbup:


----------



## paperheels

Too cool! Thanks for posting.


----------



## PaulandBethB

I would have to say i have never seen anything like that. Thanks for sharing:thumbup:


----------



## B.L. Laird

Thanks for posting:thumbsup:
Great shots!


----------



## spinfactor

how far off shore is it?


----------

